# Columbian Temperament



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay, I know it's all different for every animal, but are Columbian Tegus really that aggressive? Is there hope that mine could one day be as tame as an Argentine(with proper care and time of course)? I'm not sure if its just a misconception of the Columbians. Any first hand experience would be great. Share your thoughts!


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 2, 2013)

I've never owned a Colombian but I don't think it's fair to say aggressive. They do tend to be more flighty and generally don't tame down as well as an argentine. There are members on this forum with Colombians and from what I've seen, they can become pretty "friendly" with time and effort. Don't be discouraged by negative posts, just keep trying to provide for your tegu and keep working with it.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to start trying to handle him in a couple of days. Also, he hasn't been eating a whole lot, but i've been providing full meals. Could this just be because he's getting used to his new home or maybe cuz it's winter?


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 2, 2013)

How long have you had him?


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 2, 2013)

A week on Sunday. He's a baby


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 2, 2013)

High-strung may be a better description than aggressive, although I'm sure it's different with every individual. I've had Kodo nearly two years, and he's never given any display of aggression. One the other hand, I saw a Colombian at reptile exhibit that was quite nasty, gaping and hissing and ready to bite. They're great lizards if you're willing to put in the time and effort.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 2, 2013)

So far mine isn't even scared of me. He was eating turkey today and had substrate on the side of his mouth and he let me wipe it off and didn't even jerk away!


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 2, 2013)

Also, he's in a temporary enclosure for the next couple of months, and it has a screen top. I'm having a really hard time keeping the humidity above 45%-50% for more than an hour. Will this be okay for the next couple of months??


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 2, 2013)

Cover part of the screen with foil or a towel. That will help trap in humidity.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm already doing that. I think it's actually higher than 50%, i just have the humidity/temp gauge under his lamp sort of so its probably a bad read. I put it on the other side of the tank and it's at about 70%


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah I had the same issue too. Make sure the gauge is lower to the ground or where he spends most of his time. I had mine previously between mid height and the top. I also set up a home made fogger, helps TREMENDOUSLY! Like, my above ground hums do not drop below 60 in my screen top cage. I have a video of it, but if you want finer details on how to build it, it will literally cost you $50-$60 for the humidifier, tubes, programmable timer.

Today was a week of owning my guy too, got him last saturday at NARBC from Russ at the Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group's booth. But yeah, what substrate are you using, and if the towel itself isn't helping, I also will soak the towel in warm water then wring it out so its not just dripping. but yeah, there are plenty of youtube videos of the hom made humidifier on youtube. just search for the ones using the walgreens ultrasonic cool mist humidifier.

And as always, ask any questions you want!


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 2, 2013)

yea i think he's okay, It seems that its just cuz I had the gauge right under his heat lamp lol. Tomorrow is a big day for us as I will begin to try handling him. I'm gonna give him a bath.


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, my guy was content with sitting on my shoulder while i made up his cage, very surprising to me for a brand new reptile. When I cycle his substrate every day he just sits there XD.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 2, 2013)

yea same with mine. He gets a little nervous if I try to move him or anything, but he hasn't ran away from me or done anything aggressive towards me at all. He was hesitant to get out of the cage for feeding the other day and finally i just lifted him out of the cage and he climbed up onto my back lol


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Mar 3, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> Okay, I know it's all different for every animal, but are Columbian Tegus really that aggressive? Is there hope that mine could one day be as tame as an Argentine(with proper care and time of course)? I'm not sure if its just a misconception of the Columbians. Any first hand experience would be great. Share your thoughts!



I am in a similar boat as u I have a Columbian and he is mean as all get out but I have been interacting more and he seems to be coming around but honestly good luck bc these things are mean


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, that's kind of the point to this thread, is pointing out that it is based on an individual basis. just like people, each tegu has a different temperament. some grow into it, some are born on the aggressive side, and some (as unfortunate as it is) are neglected into it. But, I don't think it is anywhere near safe to say that the Colombian Tegu is all around aggressive. Simply based on the descriptions in this thread alone, Colombians are quite well mannered.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 3, 2013)

nah he's not mean just skiddish. Today he bathed and did that well but then when I went back into my room, he jumped off my head and started running around like crazy trying to get away so I just put him up.


----------

